# Micas



## cmzaha (May 4, 2016)

Steph's Micas and More, on facebook, is taking orders until May 9. I love her micas and they are $8.50 for 4 oz, $4.25 for 2 oz. They do come in stand-up ziplock bags. They are less than WSP's great sale on micas... http://micasandmore.com/


----------



## lenarenee (May 4, 2016)

How often does she have these sales? I'd like to try her sample set, but don't want to wait months to reorder the colors I like.

I'm drooling over her majestic purple!


----------



## lenarenee (May 4, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Steph's Micas and More, on facebook, is taking orders until May 9. I love her micas and they are $8.50 for 4 oz, $4.25 for 2 oz. They do come in stand-up ziplock bags. They are less than WSP's great sale on micas... http://micasandmore.com/


 
Okay Carolyn, are there any colors you _wouldn't _recommend? I need a good Kelly or grass green, a vibrant orange (I have Nurture's green and orange vibrance, but looking for richer). 

Have you used the ruby red and mauve?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 4, 2016)

The store is open for ordering once a month for about 1 week. Here's Steph's facebook page if you do FB and want to see examples of how people are using her micas: https://www.facebook.com/groups/889917644394400


----------



## TeresaT (May 4, 2016)

lenarenee - Stephanie orders once a month and sends out a message when the store is open.  I placed an order yesterday and mentioned that I was upset I missed last month (could have save lots of time & money).  Steph posted back saying that, depending on where in the process she is, if you miss the deadline you can PM her with your order and she might be able to squeeze it in.  I've read great reviews of the micas (and have used the "I want it all" sample pack) and am ordering several 1 oz jars from her this time around.  The ruby red is one of them and the peacock blue (which is amazing).  I soaped with that blue and it turned out oh so bright and happy!!  I'm getting some coconut milk powder from her this time around, too. It's $4 for 4 oz.  I don't know if that is cheap, but since I haven't seen it anywhere else, I thought it was convenient.  She's got other milk powders and yogurt, too.  (No. I'm not affiliated with her in any way.  I just realized this looks like a commercial!!)


----------



## JuneP (May 4, 2016)

I wish all these company's that sell micas and other colorants would show what they look like in CP and MP soaps, because just looking at these colors doesn't guarantee that your soap is going to look like that. 
My preference is to either order from company's who do show examples of the colors when used in soaps, or getting that information from those generous soapers who share their videos, sharing the names/colors of micas they're using, and then you get to see the results in their cut soaps. 
You can wind up with a lot of money invested in colors that just didn't match the  color of the raw mica. From a business standpoint I would think that the sellers would garner more sales if they just took the time to show photos of test soaps using those colorants.


----------



## lenarenee (May 4, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> lenarenee - Stephanie orders once a month and sends out a message when the store is open. I placed an order yesterday and mentioned that I was upset I missed last month (could have save lots of time & money). Steph posted back saying that, depending on where in the process she is, if you miss the deadline you can PM her with your order and she might be able to squeeze it in. I've read great reviews of the micas (and have used the "I want it all" sample pack) and am ordering several 1 oz jars from her this time around. The ruby red is one of them and the peacock blue (which is amazing). I soaped with that blue and it turned out oh so bright and happy!! I'm getting some coconut milk powder from her this time around, too. It's $4 for 4 oz. I don't know if that is cheap, but since I haven't seen it anywhere else, I thought it was convenient. She's got other milk powders and yogurt, too. (No. I'm not affiliated with her in any way. I just realized this looks like a commercial!!)


 
Alright! For some reason I thought she only did these sales a few times a year.   I'm going for the want it all sampler!  When I get it, I'll make tests of each color and order larger sizes from there!  My credit card just breathed a sigh of relief because it was thinking about biting the bullet and just blindly ordering $96 of micas. :twisted:


----------



## cmzaha (May 4, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I wish all these company's that sell micas and other colorants would show what they look like in CP and MP soaps, because just looking at these colors doesn't guarantee that your soap is going to look like that.
> My preference is to either order from company's who do show examples of the colors when used in soaps, or getting that information from those generous soapers who share their videos, sharing the names/colors of micas they're using, and then you get to see the results in their cut soaps.
> You can wind up with a lot of money invested in colors that just didn't match the  color of the raw mica. From a business standpoint I would think that the sellers would garner more sales if they just took the time to show photos of test soaps using those colorants.


Problems is with posting how they will end up does not guarantee that is where they will end up, which is a good reason to purchase samples and do samples test. You oil base could be a complete different from what they use, which can make a big color difference. They do test their colorants to make sure they are high ph compatible when they advertise such. This is a hobby/business that requires testing and some waste. I have a soaper friend that sent me a large amount of oxides and micas that she tested and did not like, now I will have to take the time to test them. This gal has all her color test samples on a board framed with the suppliers name and how she soaped the samples. It takes a lot of time and work. Also keep in mind all computer screens are different as are the cameras used for the pictures so the colors will not match what they post. 

I love Stephs Hunter Green Mica and the Yellow Orange. I have just started using them and trying to use up Nurture micas that I have. I have one green from Nurture that went the most awful gold green that I ended up sending it to hazardous waste. Just a chance we take


----------



## JuneP (May 5, 2016)

I think we all understand the colors won't be true across all computers, all soap formulas, etc.; but you at least get an indication of the tone and depths of the colors. I'm amazed when I do see samples at some of the suppliers web pages and how far from the raw color many of those micas are.

And if someone is running a business and wants it to grow, I think it would serve them to start doing some tests which would undoubtedly pay off in increased sales. Luckily we have a lot of soapers who do that already and share their results, even though they're not in the business of selling those items. 

Watching soaping videos is a good way of getting ideas from those soapers who show you the colors they're using, and whose results you get to see in the cutting part of the video. 

I was looking at some micas the other day and amazed that a deep, rich brown mica would give a light tan. If I had ordered that color expecting a rich, reddish brown, I would have obviously and rightly been very disappointed. On the other hand, if I wanted that tan color, seeing the finished soap would make me buy that dark reddish brown mica. 



cmzaha said:


> Problems is with posting how they will end up does not guarantee that is where they will end up, which is a good reason to purchase samples and do samples test. You oil base could be a complete different from what they use, which can make a big color difference. They do test their colorants to make sure they are high ph compatible when they advertise such. This is a hobby/business that requires testing and some waste. I have a soaper friend that sent me a large amount of oxides and micas that she tested and did not like, now I will have to take the time to test them. This gal has all her color test samples on a board framed with the suppliers name and how she soaped the samples. It takes a lot of time and work. Also keep in mind all computer screens are different as are the cameras used for the pictures so the colors will not match what they post.
> 
> I love Stephs Hunter Green Mica and the Yellow Orange. I have just started using them and trying to use up Nurture micas that I have. I have one green from Nurture that went the most awful gold green that I ended up sending it to hazardous waste. Just a chance we take


----------



## JuneP (May 5, 2016)

[

Thanks for the link. I just joined.

B][/B]





DeeAnna said:


> The store is open for ordering once a month for about 1 week. Here's Steph's facebook page if you do FB and want to see examples of how people are using her micas: https://www.facebook.com/groups/889917644394400


----------

